# Industry News: Canon on Reframing the Business to Avoid Further Smartphone Disruption



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2018)

```
Canon has always been considered a marketing powerhouse and they have remained the number 1 camera manufacturer based on marketshare, and their marketshare is increasing in segments such as mirrorless cameras and lenses.</p>
<p><strong>From Marketing Week:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>…… Bonniface admits the market has been “challenging” but says the general perception is that sales have now “bottomed out”, with markets such as the Netherlands returning to growth last year. CIPA figures back this up, with global shipments up slightly to 25 million last year.</p>
<p>In a declining market, Canon has managed to remain the top digital camera company by market share in key markets including the US, Europe and Japan, according to the company. And it has branched out into new areas of imaging such as cars, machine automation, security and medical. But Bonniface says Canon has only been able to do this because of the “power” of the Canon brand.</p>
<p>…… That brand strength can be seen in consumer perceptions. According to YouGov BrandIndex, Canon comes fourth in a list of 36 ‘computing and home office’ brands with an index score of 23.4 (index being a balance of a range of metrics including value, quality and satisfaction). It is also in the top five for impression, quality, value and recommendation.</p>
<p>And the Reputation Institute has Canon at fourth in its global ranking of brand reputation, with a score of 77.4 putting it behind just Rolex, Lego and Google. <a href="https://www.marketingweek.com/2018/05/11/canon-reframing-disruption/">Read the full article</a></p></blockquote>
<p>Canon will continue its brand re-lauch into the summer as it continues to position itself as one of the great brands of the world.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## infared (May 14, 2018)

Have to say...I am more than happy with the II version, even on my 5DIV....
I am guessing the improvement is for high resolution bodies that are present and to come....


----------



## magarity (May 14, 2018)

I think the best ad for DSLRs in a cell phone camera world is last week's headline, "Cheetahs chase family at safari park". When you have to risk death because your cell's digital zoom doesn't do the cheetahs justice then it's time to get a proper camera.


----------



## sanj (May 16, 2018)

I can't see the video. Does not play.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2018)

Canon is continuing to hedge its bets by branching out into industrial areas where the Canon name and reputation gives them a advantage in selling big ticket items. I think they were amazed at the jump in profits after buying Axis and Toshiba Medical. they have made it no secret that they are looking for the next big investment.


----------



## Mikehit (May 16, 2018)

sanj said:


> I can't see the video. Does not play.


If you google 'family, cheetahs netherlands' you will get many options on links

Maybe this one?
http://www.traveller.com.au/video-shows-french-tourists-at-dutch-wildlife-park-fleeing-cheetahs-h100tv


----------



## ewg963 (May 16, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see the video. Does not play.
> ...


 This link works fine. Thanks. It looks like a bunch of stupid people putting themselves in needless harm's way. Why I ask? There's no explanation for stupidity. Dumb people behind smartphones.


----------



## Old Sarge (May 16, 2018)

Once I stopped to photograph a grizzly sow and cub in Yellowstone National Park at a bear jam. Sensing that she was about to cross the road myself and another man crossed the road first and he set up his tripod on a small hill a safe distance from where we expected the grizzly to cross. I hadn't had time to get my tripod out of the back off the SUV so was shooting handheld. I was using my longest lens and I expect he was also. But the best laid plans of mice and men...the grizzly and cub crossed the road where we expected but it crossed at an angle which meant our safe distance was not quite as safe as we had thought.

The other shooter looked at me and said, "We are WAY too close to that bear." My reply to him was, "No, we are too close to the bear. Those folks in front of us (by about forty yards) with iPods and smart phones are WAY too close to the bear." We made our way down the hill and back across the road to our vehicles fully protected by a wall of tourists with iPods.


----------



## ewg963 (May 16, 2018)

Old Sarge said:


> Once I stopped to photograph a grizzly sow and cub in Yellowstone National Park at a bear jam. Sensing that she was about to cross the road myself and another man crossed the road first and he set up his tripod on a small hill a safe distance from where we expected the grizzly to cross. I hadn't had time to get my tripod out of the back off the SUV so was shooting handheld. I was using my longest lens and I expect he was also. But the best laid plans of mice and men...the grizzly and cub crossed the road where we expected but it crossed at an angle which meant our safe distance was not quite as safe as we had thought.
> 
> The other shooter looked at me and said, "We are WAY too close to that bear." My reply to him was, "No, we are too close to the bear. Those folks in front of us (by about forty yards) with iPods and smart phones are WAY too close to the bear." We made our way down the hill and back across the road to our vehicles fully protected by a wall of tourists with iPods.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 16, 2018)

Old Sarge said:


> Once I stopped to photograph a grizzly sow and cub in Yellowstone National Park at a bear jam. Sensing that she was about to cross the road myself and another man crossed the road first and he set up his tripod on a small hill a safe distance from where we expected the grizzly to cross. I hadn't had time to get my tripod out of the back off the SUV so was shooting handheld. I was using my longest lens and I expect he was also. But the best laid plans of mice and men...the grizzly and cub crossed the road where we expected but it crossed at an angle which meant our safe distance was not quite as safe as we had thought.
> 
> The other shooter looked at me and said, "We are WAY too close to that bear." My reply to him was, "No, we are too close to the bear. Those folks in front of us (by about forty yards) with iPods and smart phones are WAY too close to the bear." We made our way down the hill and back across the road to our vehicles fully protected by a wall of tourists with iPods.



Great story. Same group was at a recent wedding, stepping into the aisle behind the ceremony, holding their TABLETS way up to get video.


----------

